# Detective Pikachu live-action (ft. Deadpool)



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2018)

Not going lie. I didn't want to see this before watching that trailer but now I'm saying sign me up!

Roger Rabbit for millenials


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2018)

it's very jarring seeing fluffy pokemon compared to their animated counterparts. I mean, it makes sense that pikachu's got fur, but still.


----------



## Mob (Nov 12, 2018)

Pickachu is so cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 12, 2018)

WUT? WHAT? WAT! 

Not gonna lie i ignored YouTube recommendations thinking it was fake. 


They literally personified the pikachu with mouth open meme with this movie  


Still can't belive it lulwat


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 12, 2018)

Psyduck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 12, 2018)

When Detective Pikachu and Toy Story 4 are trending higher than Stan Lee’s death 

EDIT: Nevermind, it’s #1 now.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



The stuffed animals are gonna make so much fucking money  



BlazingInferno said:


> When Detective Pikachu and Toy Story 4 are trending higher than *Stan Lee’s death*



What?! No!!!


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 12, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> When Detective Pikachu and Toy Story 4 are trending higher than Stan Lee’s death


What? Damn this legit right


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Nov 12, 2018)

Btw this new deadpool 3 trailer looks nice...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 12, 2018)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> What? Damn this legit right



Well shit. Adios True Believer Dude. Guess I'm watching Mallrats tonight.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 12, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> When Detective Pikachu and Toy Story 4 are trending higher than Stan Lee’s death
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, it’s #1 now.


What?

Rip :/


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2018)

BlazingInferno said:


> When Detective Pikachu and Toy Story 4 are trending higher than Stan Lee’s death
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, it’s #1 now.


Damn bro..You didn't have to come in and kill the mood of the thread like that


----------



## Breadman (Nov 12, 2018)

That Greninja and Charizard tho.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Skaddix (Nov 12, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



The Pokemon Movie We Deserve.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 12, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not going lie. I didn't want to see this before watching that trailer but now I'm saying sign me up!
> 
> Roger Rabbit for millenials




The oldest Millennials were born in 1982, so Roger Rabbit was also Roger Rabbit for Millenials.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> The oldest Millennials were born in 1982, so Roger Rabbit was also Roger Rabbit for Millenials.


Well if you wanna be technical. But when old people talk about "millenials are ruining everything" I'm pretty sure they aren't talking about people who are pushing 40. 

I'll say 90s babies if that's more suitable.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 12, 2018)

Even after see the trailer i was like what?
Who want this?
Why detective? 
Cant you make normal tourney battle stuff. Or normal pokemon movie stuff?


Granted Ryan Reynolds doing this. That prolly can make it good.

I hope i am wrong but i dont wanna see this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2018)

Hopefully Ashy Ketchup gets a nod .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 12, 2018)

Where the fuck was I when this was announced?

Kinda want to see the Squirtle squad


----------



## James Bond (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks interesting


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2018)

psychic from psyduck is gonna be something 


which legendary would they put in here ?  Mew/Mewtwo/Lugia/Ho-Oh/legendarybirds/legendary beasts ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 13, 2018)

ok this came out of NOWHERE 

As a pokemon fan I have no idea what to say.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 13, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> ok this came out of NOWHERE
> 
> As a pokemon fan I have no idea what to say.



Join The Club...I feel the same way seeing that trailer as I did when we heard this was coming...utter confusion.


----------



## Indra (Nov 13, 2018)

Poneman look like plush toys come to life...


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2018)

Yeah, I was shocked at its existence...

But it looks both adorable and fun.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 13, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> The stuffed animals are gonna make so much fucking money


as if it didn't make a fuck ton of money already.

I have like 2 rowlet plushies, 1 mudkip, 1 rockruff, 1 halloween 2018 pikachu (all bought in Japan except for Mudkipz which was a gift) in my pokemon stash  Only reason I stop buying is because I can't keep so many plushies in my room anymore lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2018)

Now that is out of the way, I must say when I first heard about it I wrote it off completely.  But looking at the trailer I think it actually is likely to be a fun little movie.



wibisana said:


> Even after see the trailer i was like what?
> Who want this?
> Why detective?
> Cant you make normal tourney battle stuff. Or normal pokemon movie stuff?
> ...





I think the movie is based off this.  Pikachu here talks as well


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 13, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well if you wanna be technical. But when old people talk about "millenials are ruining everything" I'm pretty sure they aren't talking about people who are pushing 40.
> 
> I'll say 90s babies if that's more suitable.




Ah...little Millennials, gotccha.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2018)

Generation Y is 1982-1995. Millennials are after that.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 13, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Generation Y is 1982-1995. Millennials are after that.




Those are two words for the same thing, my dude. Gen Y is what they called Millennials until they had a better name. The range is from 1982 until 2003 or so.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2018)

Pilaf said:


> Those are two words for the same thing, my dude. Gen Y is what they called Millennials until they had a better name. The range is from 1982 until 2003 or so.


I won't accept that.  The meaning was changed.  I hate the word Millennial anyway.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 13, 2018)

Pilaf wants to be a millennial so bad...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2018)

Look more interesting than Toy Story 4.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 13, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Generation Y is 1982-1995. Millennials are after that.


Gen Y Represent!


----------



## Roman (Nov 14, 2018)

Ok this was a surprise. I'm defo watching this.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 14, 2018)

> live action Pokemon movie
Eh, why not. People have been begging for a realistic-looking Pokemon game, so why not a movie?
> Pikachu talks like a human and is in a good cop/bad cop cliche scene


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 14, 2018)

im surprised by some of the reactions here. This movie was announced a while ago, and it was gonna be based off of the Detective Pikachu game.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 14, 2018)

until I started watching the trailer, I was certain the movie would be ~~like the the 3DS Detective Pikachu game cutscenes, only higher quality


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 14, 2018)

even if people don't follow pop culture/entertainment news much, I wouldn't think that the news about Ryan Reynolds voicing Pikachu would slip through the cracks for some people. Even when a lot of people were clamoring online about Danny Devito being the better choice.

If people knew about all this beforehand, they wouldn't be shitting on this as hard and demanding for a proper pokemon live action adaptation similar to the core games/animes, which this was never going to be.


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 14, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Generation Y is 1982-1995. Millennials are after that.


nah people after 1997 is Generation Z

Millenials is just another name of Gen Y


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2018)

Yahiko said:


> nah people after 1997 is Generation Z
> 
> Millenials is just another name of Gen Y


Nah


----------



## Yahiko (Nov 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nah


Yeah


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2018)

Yahiko said:


> Yeah


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 17, 2018)

Meh


----------



## PureWIN (Nov 17, 2018)

'Millennials' is a constantly shifting term (lazily) used to refer to the latest generation of upcoming kids with technology. In reality, kids born after 1995 are all part of Generation Z or "Post-Millennials".


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 22, 2018)

Detective Pikachu sounds like one who's seen some shit in all his years in the force.

Probably saved a few Happinies from p*d*p**** rings, or something.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 22, 2018)

Edward Newgate said:


> Detective Pikachu sounds like one who's seen some shit in all his years in the force.
> 
> Probably saved a few Happinies from p*d*p**** rings, or something.



Gotta catch them all, dude.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 27, 2018)

I think I'll watch it.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 7, 2018)

Just gonna quote my brother:



> Before seeing trailer: "This is the worst idea ever!"
> 
> After seeing trailer: "This is the best idea ever!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Karma (Jan 21, 2019)

Granbull at the 20 second mark


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2019)

How is this still not rated yet?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2019)

*'Detective Pikachu' Sequel in the Works With '22 Jump Street' Writer (Exclusive)*


Call it Pika-Two: Legendary shows confidence in its upcoming release by moving to develop a sequel almost three months before 'Pikachu' opens.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2019)

wait ..
DP = Detective Pikachu
DP = Deadpool

MIND=BLOWN




also

*First Detective Pikachu Reaction Praises Spectacular Action, Funny Jokes*


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2019)

PCU = POKEMON CINEMATIC UNIVERSE




move over MCU

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2019)

Lol is that official or fanart?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2019)

Official art by fans.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2019)

Didn't he die?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Didn't he die?


He's on "his own journey as a Pokemon trainer"


----------



## Karma (Feb 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 15, 2019)

Was that a Snubbull? Looks like it will have Gen 2 Pokemon, too.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 15, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> Was that a Snubbull? Looks like it will have Gen 2 Pokemon, too.


Grunbull.  And we already knew that, it was in the last trailer.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2019)

that Charizard 


also I saw a Growlithe


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 15, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Grunbull.  And we already knew that, it was in the last trailer.


Granbulls have large fangs and their ears don't have black tips. That's a Snubbull.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 18, 2019)

It looks like the mochi ice cream I ate a few days ago.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 25, 2019)

slightly disturbing


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Feb 26, 2019)

Anyone else notice Mewtwo in the poster?


----------



## Karma (Feb 26, 2019)

I love Ludicolo so much


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 26, 2019)

Looks awesome so far!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 26, 2019)

Give me that Flareon plushie NOW!!! 
Psyduck too, maybe


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 26, 2019)

Mewtwo


----------



## The Big G (Feb 26, 2019)

This is making a billion dollars easily


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 26, 2019)

Dropping Mewtwo for that Billion dollar box office eh, bold strategy cotton


----------



## Karma (Feb 26, 2019)

~600 million is my lowball for this movie, ~900 million is my high ball.

I dont see it cracking a million, but between this and the Mario movie in development, I see a big push for more video game movies in the future.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2019)

I dunno. The industry has been trying to make video game movies a thing for decades...

The only reason this one has a chance is because it's "cute" .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 26, 2019)

My main gripe is that I see that yellow furball more as  CGI Ryan Reynolds than pikachu.


----------



## Karma (Feb 26, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I dunno. The industry has been trying to make video game movies a thing for decades...
> 
> The only reason this one has a chance is because it's "cute" .


Im refering to the game studios. Most studios have always kinda been "meh" on the idea of letting Hollywood get a hold of their IPs.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 26, 2019)

Pokefloats confirmed


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2019)

Luck said:


> Mario movie in development


???


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> ???



It’s being made by Illumination (Despicable Me, Minions, the last few Dr. Seuss adaptions).


----------



## Karma (Feb 26, 2019)

Mider T said:


> ???


Illumination Entertainment (Despicable Me, Secret Life of Pets) partnered with Nintendo to make an animated Mario movie.

It's still like 3 years away at bare minimum, tho.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2019)

Mario? 

We need edgier stuff like Devil May Cry


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 27, 2019)

I've been seeing a lot of talk of this being the first good videogame movie. 
I'm looking forward to this too, but like, really? 
We're gonna ignore that Mortal fucking Kombat fucking happened?


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 27, 2019)

Cult Classic. I think people mean legit hit.


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> We need edgier stuff like Devil May Cry


Imagine a SMT3: Nocturne movie. Featuring Dante from the Devil May Cry series, of course.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2019)

*Rumor: Pokemon Red and Blue Live-Action Movie in Development*


In 2016, Legendary Pictures signed a deal with The Pokemon Company to produce live-action _Pokemon_ movies, with the first being an adaptation of the 3DS game _Detective Pikachu_. While the  laid many doubts to rest, some _Pokemon_ fans were still hoping to see a film version of a classic _Pokemon_ adventure instead. Well, it seems like their hopes may be realized, as Legendary reportedly has a film adaptation of _*Pokemon Red *_and_* Blue*_ in active development.

Citing unnamed sources, We Got This Covered claims that Legendary currently has three live-action _Pokemon_ films in development. One is _Detective Pikachu_, the other is a film about Mewtwo, and the third is the  project. Specific details on the project are scarce, except that the film will blend live-action and CGI as it showcases Red’s journey across the Kanto region to become a bonafide Pokemon Master.

Additionally, the _Pokemon Red_ and _Blue_ movie is said to be set in the same universe as _Detective Pikachu_. This means that _Detective Pikachu_ is potentially kicking off the next big cinematic universe, especially if it does well with critics and at the box office. And considering the massive worldwide success of the _Pokemon_ franchise, it seems like a very safe bet that _Detective Pikachu_ is going to be one of the top-grossing films of the year.



Before any _Pokemon_ fans get too excited about seeing  on the big screen, though, we advise that they take this news with a grain of salt. Nothing official about a live-action _Pokemon Red_ and _Blue _movie has been announced by anyone involved with the _Pokemon_ franchise, and so far all we have to go on is an unnamed source.


----------



## Karma (Mar 18, 2019)

Live action Blue


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 18, 2019)

would they release paired films too ?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> would they release paired films too ?


I would sooo hope the two movies are the exact same besides the pokemon being featured


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kluang (Mar 24, 2019)

He said it. He finally said it.

0:33


----------



## Karma (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Skaddix (Apr 3, 2019)

I mean I figure Red and Blue depends on Detective Pikachu lol.


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 3, 2019)

kluang said:


> He said it. He finally said it.
> 
> 0:33



Yeah the Arceus reference was nice. I liked how they just threw a hint of lore in there.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2019)

He can't attack



kluang said:


> He said it. He finally said it.
> 
> 0:33


Said what?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2019)

I want to see Volt Tackle, Electro Ball, Electro Web, everything 


and of course there better be at least 1 or 2 hyperbeamus in dis movie


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2019)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 10, 2019)

man some of them are real cute, but some 

that Emolga is supposed to be way cuter 



I guess its an interesting dissonance


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Apr 10, 2019)

Pikachu looks like he's sitting in a child car seat lmao


----------



## The Big G (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Apr 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Kill it with fire.


Ground would be better


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 11, 2019)

They look awesome my favorites being Venusour,Torterra and Pangoro.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2019)

This is the real top movie of the summer.  End Game is merely an appetizer.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## The Big G (Apr 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Apr 24, 2019)

pikachu's face


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2019)

old memes alert !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2019)

*Translate Websites into Pikachu Speak With 'Detective Pikachu' Browser Extension*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 1, 2019)

Cute China posters.


*Spoiler*: __ 




 [   /SPOILER]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (May 1, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Cute China posters.


How she looks when you drop your pants.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2019)

Mider T said:


> How she looks when you drop your pants.


Im sorry man, that must be hard for you every time


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (May 1, 2019)

That's a 150.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2019)

Golem spotted !


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 1, 2019)

That was released a day after the sonic trailer as if to remind people that, there is hope.


----------



## Skaddix (May 1, 2019)

Ah just like old times...Nintendo dumpstering Sega.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2019)

Much better than Sonic.


----------



## blakstealth (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (May 2, 2019)

We finally see him attack.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2019)

btw it took me *weeks* after the announcement of this to realize that the girl in this movie* isnt* Misty (I mean she has a dopey Psyduck ...)


----------



## Pilaf (May 2, 2019)

They're probably not gonna have any of the characters from the cartoon because they can't legally get someone high enough to resemble Brock.


----------



## Karma (May 2, 2019)

Review embargo just went down, mostly positive so far


----------



## Blocky (May 3, 2019)

Critics are most likely gonna be composed of old people who don’t know about video games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 3, 2019)

68% on RT so far


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2019)

The reviews are expected basically the don’t know anything about Pokémon so they’ll give it a 2/4. 

Must be fun knowing you can get paid for trash ass opinions


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 3, 2019)

I will try to go to an early screening of this on the 8-th/9-th if I can


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> The reviews are expected basically the don’t know anything about Pokémon so they’ll give it a 2/4.
> 
> Must be fun knowing you can get paid for trash ass opinions


Tbf..knowing about Pokemon shouldn't be a requirement to enjoy a movie.

The movie should be able to stand on its own as well.


----------



## Karma (May 3, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> 68% on RT so far


74% and rising


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 3, 2019)

There’s actually more positive than negative reviews, so that’s a good thing. Video game movie curse finally broken?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (May 3, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> There’s actually more positive than negative reviews, so that’s a good thing. Video game movie curse finally broken?


We all live in a Pokemon World

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blocky (May 3, 2019)

Perhaps Warner Bros does know how to make a Pokemon movie after all.

They actually promo the shit out of it when it first aired on Kid’s WB. So it makes sense 

Now let’s see if they can make a good Minecraft movie they are making


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2019)

This movie is most likely testing waters for an actual League Pokémon movie


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 3, 2019)

I dont see how its possible to fit 8 gyms and the league/elite 4 into 1 movie 

unless you skip _at least_ half of the gyms ? even so


I expect a regular non-Detective Pikachu movie would be similar to one of the 21 animated pokemon movies - aka adventures/save the world/fight vs one of the evil teams/orgs with several legendaries showing up


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 3, 2019)

Both this and KotM will improve WB/Legendary’s relationship with Toho


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 6, 2019)

70% with a 6.17 avg

I keep telling myself Pokemon is inherently a tough sell for critics as a property but when they've gone and given Endgame glowing reviews the excuses start to dry up

This movie might just be mediocre and that's it. I also don't think it's touching a billion despite everyone's fervent yet baseless claims that it'll do so easily. $800-850m is a better estimate IMO.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2019)

800-850M would be dope af for a *vg movie*  even if it is Pokemon

especially since its not core games/anime based, but just a weird spin-off game



I would be happy with anything over 500-600


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2019)

This movie will probably hit a billion if it’s remotely fun


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 7, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (May 7, 2019)

WOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harlow (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 8, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> This movie will probably hit a billion if it’s remotely fun



Nah

Going to adjust down to 750-800m tbh, tracking in NA and China isn't looking TERRIBLY hot


----------



## kluang (May 8, 2019)

Just watch it. With Ramadan, meaning parents won't bring their children to the cinema at night, due to fasting and eating at the evening, meaning they won't go out at night.

It's good. Predictable. Probably followed the game. Never played it before. The world building is amazing. Ryan kills it

7/10


----------



## chibbselect (May 8, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> WOOOOOOOO



This is somehow worse than being rickrolled.


----------



## Mider T (May 8, 2019)

Honestly surprised it's still up.


----------



## blakstealth (May 8, 2019)

chibbselect said:


> This is somehow worse than being rickrolled.


I can't stop watching it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 8, 2019)

saw it today, on the very first available showing  xD

well, its not perfect, but it was ok

firstly, IMHO it accomplishes its Nr. 1 goal - it made me want to see *more* live-action Pokemon, for sure


the best parts are every scene with pokemon doing stuff (duh), the characters, the humour

plot is typical pokemon plot .. there are a few nice twists though

the weakest part is IMO the length - 1.5 hours felt way too short, it flew by so fast .. and also the trailers showed a lot of the best/funniest pokemon scenes (but not all)


Pikachu was adorable


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 8, 2019)

there is 1 scene which is pretty mindblowing visually .. like wow, *holy shit *.. its also not Mewtwo related at al*l *(honestly Mewtwo just did some stuff here .. the Mewtwo from the first movie (Strikes back) still remains by far the best Mewtwo ever seen on screen)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 8, 2019)

oh yeah, at the end credits they showed the movie characters and movie pokemon - how they would look if drawn as in pokemon anime (classic poke-anime style, not Sun and Moon)

looked pretty dope tbh, kinda reinforced that no matter how good they make live-action - classic clean anime look will always be best (fuck that CGI bs from the upcoming Mewtwo evolution movie )

this was a real good effort though




also they never named which region the movie was set in, except that its definitely *not *Kanto

I _think_ its in Sinnoh  but not sure





also, Number 1 wishlist for next movie (besides longer runtime) - giff legendaries ! but I think thats a given


----------



## kluang (May 8, 2019)

I think the run time felt too short is because we're used to the two hours of run time. 

And I think Ryme City is in the new Pokémon game region. Gotta love them easter eggs.


----------



## Karma (May 8, 2019)

Pokemon Citys r all based off real life places.


Rhyme City is likely to be close to Unova, which is a stand in for New York.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2019)

I was expecting end credit scene would be a young kid from pallet town walking down to what looks to be Professor Oak


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 8, 2019)




----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 9, 2019)

revising down to $650-700m

that's already probably too optimistic lmfao


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 9, 2019)

go see the movie guys, Pikachu needs your $$$


----------



## Raidoton (May 9, 2019)

It was a fun movie. Especially the first third of it. The highlight is obviously Pikachu and after him the other Pokemon. Really hope to see more movies like that.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2019)

Saw the movie.  Cheesy but zany.  It's okay, probably would have done better straight to Netflix or CN.


----------



## Yamato (May 9, 2019)

Sitting in the theater now and waiting for the movie to start. 
Trailers of other movies playing. 

BAHAHAHA EVERYONE JEERING AT THE SONIC TRAILER


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2019)

I missed the first 5 mins somebody tell me what happened.


----------



## MShadows (May 9, 2019)

It’s a fun movie. 

Not much Pokemon action you’d expect to see normally since it’s more story driven, but enjoyable. 

That ending tho, right in the feels


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I missed the first 5 mins somebody tell me what happened.





MShadows said:


> It’s a fun movie.
> 
> Not much Pokemon action you’d expect to see normally since it’s more story driven, but enjoyable.
> 
> That ending tho, right in the feels


...


----------



## MShadows (May 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> ...


It wasn’t in reply to what you asked.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2019)

MShadows said:


> It wasn’t in reply to what you asked.


I know but you saw my question and can answer it.


----------



## MShadows (May 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I know but you saw my question and can answer it.



*Spoiler*: __ 




It starts by showing how MewTwo escapes from the facility and starts chasing the detective before he “blows the car off the bridge”.


----------



## Yamato (May 9, 2019)

Enjoyed the movie and had some good chuckles. Fun movie and now I wanna collect all the cards that they gave out at the theater. 
Psyduck was funny and Mr. Mime. 
The part where the kid says, I'm good at being alone at night


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2019)

the 

*Spoiler*: __ 



giant Torterra Garden 



scene


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (May 10, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> oh yeah, at the end credits they showed the movie characters and movie pokemon - how they would look if drawn as in pokemon anime (classic poke-anime style, not Sun and Moon)
> 
> looked pretty dope tbh, kinda reinforced that no matter how good they make live-action - classic clean anime look will always be best (fuck that CGI bs from the upcoming Mewtwo evolution movie )
> 
> ...


Galar


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 10, 2019)

We’ll probably never know. Spin-off regions are never acknowledged in the core games.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2019)

for the next movie definitely need:
- longer runtime
- more fights (official trainer ones or otherwise)
- legendaries !

about the plot - protag should probably be an aspiring trainer (like core games MCs), but not sure, maybe they want something else


and introduce/cameo some E4 and at least 1 champion (Cynthia  )


----------



## Karma (May 10, 2019)

A Pokemon Ranger movie would work well.

Any spinoff has more potential than a core game tbh. A movie chronicling a journey through an entire region composed of 8 gym battles, a evil team/legendary and pokemon league is just too much content to fit into a trilogy much less a single film.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2019)

Netflix why dont you buy Pokemon live-action TV show rights and make it the new GoT  (in terms of popularity)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 10, 2019)

Karma said:


> Any spinoff has more potential than a core game tbh. A movie chronicling a journey through an entire region composed of 8 gym battles, a evil team/legendary and pokemon league is just too much content to fit into a trilogy much less a single film.


true but I still want to get it somehow 


the spin-offs feel like a prelude to a giant cinematic universe rooted in the core games stuff


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Yamato (May 10, 2019)

Movie promotion with the TCG



TIME TO COLLECT THEM ALL

Also, 
*Spoiler*: _Heh_ 



the ditto eye human kinda creeped me out


----------



## Karma (May 10, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Apprently this movie is set 20 years after the events of the Kanto games and the Mewtwo is the same one from the games?

If this is true then Red and Blue r in their 30s which is about 10 years after sun and moon. Would be good set up for a movie with those characters.


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2019)

Karma said:


> Apprently this movie is set 20 years after the events of the Kanto games and the Mewtwo is the same one from the games?


Where did you read that?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Where did you read that?


it is said about Mewtwo in the movie ...


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 11, 2019)

Yeah, they do mention that in the movie. It was good, the most faithful video game movie yet. There weren’t many kids in my showing, mostly 90’s kids. There was dude who kept laughing so obnoxiously loud like a fucking nerd


----------



## Freechoice (May 11, 2019)

Saw this on shrooms

I loved it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it is said about Mewtwo in the movie ...


Which part?


----------



## Disquiet (May 12, 2019)

Saw this earlier. It was okay. Not fantastic, but okay.

Needed more Jigglypuff.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2019)

Movie came out too late. A Pokemon movie 7 or more years ago would've done numbers .


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Movie came out too late. A Pokemon movie 7 or more years ago would've done numbers .


What? Dude Pokémon games still sell out to this day. Or you’re too dumb to remember Pokémon Go phase?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> What? Dude Pokémon games still sell out to this day. Or you’re too dumb to remember Pokémon Go phase?


You're too dumb to realize people got into it because it was trendy. I'm sure the elderly couple I saw playing it in the park couldn't give less of a fuck about detective pikachu-_- . Every demographic tried Pokemon Go because of the coverage that game received . Learn how marketing works dude.

I stand by what I said. Pokemon isn't as popular as it once was (outside of maybe japan) and this movie came out too late.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2019)

*core games* still sell as much as before tho (except for the very first gen which was the peak of craze + had the most releases by far)





just recently Ultra S/M (a secondary release) sold 8 Mil and a shitty Lets Go spin-off sold over 10M 

Sword & Shield will likely sell at least 15-16M


so I dont really know if ~2010-12 vs 2019 makes a difference for the movie

now if it came out in early 2000s ..


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're too dumb to realize people got into it because it was trendy. I'm sure the elderly couple I saw playing it in the park couldn't give less of a fuck about detective pikachu-_- . Every demographic tried Pokemon Go because of the coverage that game received . Learn how marketing works dude.
> 
> I stand by what I said. Pokemon isn't as popular as it once was (outside of maybe japan) and this movie came out too late.


Learn how the market works, coming from you Gesy? Please. Last thing I’d take from you is business advice.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2019)

170M is ok


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2019)

What was the budget for the movie?


----------



## Karma (May 12, 2019)

150 million


----------



## kluang (May 12, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're too dumb to realize people got into it because it was trendy. I'm sure the elderly couple I saw playing it in the park couldn't give less of a fuck about detective pikachu-_- . Every demographic tried Pokemon Go because of the coverage that game received . Learn how marketing works dude.
> 
> I stand by what I said. Pokemon isn't as popular as it once was (outside of maybe japan) and this movie came out too late.



Pokémon is the biggest franchise in the world and Hello Kitty who's in second are quite far apart. Marvel with all their movies can't touch these two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2019)

kluang said:


> Pokémon is the biggest franchise in the world and Hello Kitty who's in second are quite far apart. Marvel with all their movies can't touch these two.


Well " the biggest franchise in the world" didn't even muster 200 mil opening weekend.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well " the biggest franchise in the world" didn't even muster 200 mil opening weekend.


You do realize it took Marvel over a decade to hype up this final act ?

If there wasn’t a build up and anticipation I highly doubt it would have been this big. Say what you want about Avatar but people went into that movie with zero expectations and it dominated.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2019)

Avatar 




> You do realize it took Marvel over a decade to hype up this final act ?


Marvel in 2008 when IM1 came out was (and still isnt) nowhere near as as big as Pokemon now

so comparison is flawed, as usual



anyway, Pokemon is still a gaming franchise, not a movie one .. so it doesnt mean their movies must instantly start making billions


especially since this is based off a spin-off, which didnt sell anywhere near core games

a "Reds journey" adaptation movie trilogy with the whole deal and a ton of battles, legendaries, would have grossed much more than this due to more hype


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2019)

tbh that a *spin-off vg movie* didnt flop speaks of the potential for Pokemon


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Avatar
> 
> 
> Marvel in 2008 when IM1 came out was (and still isnt) nowhere near as as big as Pokemon now
> ...


You missed the point as usual by your shitty comprehension

Gesy was comparing it to the movies, Marvel has a cinematic universe and franchise, Pokémon does not. In fact it’s one aspect of media it hasn’t dominated.

Marvel took a decade to build up endgame hype. The Brand itself grew to this level. Without that time span it wouldn’t have made this much money period.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Gesy was comparing it to the movies, Marvel has a cinematic universe and franchise, Pokémon does not. In fact it’s one aspect of media it hasn’t dominated.


I'm comparing "the biggest franchise in the world" to the numbers franchises normally put. Franchise in that high esteem wouldn't need build up. John Wick will make more than this next week most likely.

This is probably only the biggest franchise when it comes to merchandising..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2019)

its the biggest overall, if counting everything together


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2019)

why you so hostile to Pikachu though @~Gesy~ ~?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm comparing "the biggest franchise in the world" to the numbers franchises normally put. Franchise in that high esteem wouldn't need build up. John Wick will make more than this next week most likely.
> 
> This is probably only the biggest franchise when it comes to merchandising..


By that Logic why did Home coming did so poorly? You do know Spider-Man franchise is just as large as the Entire Marvel franchise lol. That’s right the one character they own is as big as their entire company.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why you so hostile to Pikachu though @~Gesy~ ~?


I love pikachu. Anyone who doesn't is a heartless human bean.


Huey Freeman said:


> By that Logic why did Home coming did so poorly? You do know Spider-Man franchise is just as large as the Entire Marvel franchise lol. That’s right the one character they own is as big as their entire company.


It being the third trilogy in 17 Years might have a little something to do with that. Over saturation can kill a franchise too. 

These Star Wars movies for example won't have the same impact as when we were growing up no matter how good they get.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I love pikachu. Anyone who doesn't is a heartless human bean.
> 
> It being the third trilogy in 17 Years might have a little something to do with that. Over saturation can kill a franchise too.
> 
> These Star Wars movies for example won't have the same impact as when we were growing up no matter how good they get.


>Over saturation 
How many movies MCU release a year again Gesy? Yeah


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2019)




----------



## makeoutparadise (May 14, 2019)

Shitty plot, good characters, good visuals, needed better dialogue


----------



## kluang (May 14, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> Shitty plot, good characters, good visuals, needed better dialogue



Basically a Pokémon game


----------



## LordPerucho (May 16, 2019)

Movie lacked a great antagonist, Howard was kinda meh, hopefully Team Rocket returns in the movie sequel.

Oh and Ditto was surprise along with Psyduck.


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2019)

LordPerucho said:


> Movie lacked a great antagonist, Howard was kinda meh, hopefully Team Rocket returns in the movie sequel.
> 
> Oh and Ditto was surprise along with Psyduck.


How? They were in the trailer.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 17, 2019)

I didnt expect Ditto to be Howards henchman.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2019)

Ditto was unexpected to me

the Torterra Garden


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 17, 2019)

shit reviews and $450-500m max meaning a mild profit margin

so much for INSTANT BILLION and B-BUT BIGGEST MEDIA FRANCHISE IN THE WORLD


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2019)

this movie was also better than Avatar


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2019)

65% on RT is not "shit reviews"


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 18, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> 65% on RT is not "shit reviews"



65%, 5.9 average rating, and 53 Metacritic are absolutely indicative of a shit movie

idk if you regularly enjoy movies of that calibur tho, maybe your standards are just lower


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2019)

65% RT is absolutely an alright-ish score

"shit" is what BvS, JL had 




also:


*‘Detective Pikachu’ Sequel Reportedly in the Works; *
*Will Release Before Other Live-Action Pokémon Movies*


After the success of _ Detective Pikachu_ , the first live-action Pokémon movie starring Ryan Reynolds, Legendary Pictures is reportedly moving forward with a sequel, along with more films  on the Pokémon world.

A report from  claims a sequel to _ Detective Pikachu_ is in early development, citing multiple anonymous sources. The report states that as production on _ Detective Pikachu_ progressed, The Pokémon Company became more open to the idea of exploring the Pokémon world on the big screen.

Comic Book also confirmed the _ Detective Pikachu _ sequel will release before a live-action movie exploring the larger Pokémon world takes place.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2019)

- Pokemon used "cinematic universe".
- Is super successful !






so first DP2 and then maybe a game Kanto movie


----------



## blakstealth (May 18, 2019)

watched it. absolutely loved all the pokemon, especially pikachu. I wanna hug it so bad! the story was average, but I it could've been worse. Overall, it's a solid video game movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

It’s a kids movie.  And it was better than it had a right to be.  Thumbs up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (May 20, 2019)

Saw it last night and enjoyed it. It's a kids movie so I wasnt expecting a deep convoluted plot of anything. I just wanted to see pokemon live-action animated really. Next movie should have more fights, or a tournament or something.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2019)

The CGI was terrible in most scenes. And the story is pretty forgettable, but I think it's fine by the standards of a Pokemon movie.

Still, Deadchu was pretty fun to watch and I like how they included pokemon from several gens in this movie. Humans with Ditto eyes will forever be in my nightmares.


----------



## blakstealth (May 21, 2019)

Luiz said:


> Still, Deadchu was pretty fun to watch and I like how they included pokemon from several gens in this movie. Humans with Ditto eyes will forever be in my nightmares.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 21, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> What? Dude Pokémon games still sell out to this day. Or you’re too dumb to remember Pokémon Go phase?



Yeah, people still want to play Pokemon. But how much do they want to *watch* it?

 How is the anime doing these days? Kappa


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2019)

I mean I dont think Sun & Moon anime suffered masively in ratings or anything  or did it ?



@BreadBoy you seen this yet ?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2019)

Theatre viewings.

Detective Pikachu - 2
Avengers Endgame - 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 23, 2019)

Watched it yesterday and it was pretty good. Had heart, good laughs and some of the reveals and plot twists did not see them coming. 

They already announced a sequel, wonder how that will work out.


----------



## Worm Juice (May 31, 2019)

Cute movie, everything was cute.



Mediocre story line but there were a lot of shiny colours.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Freechoice (Jun 14, 2019)

The movie was awesome

But replace all the humans

Their terrible acting nearly ruined the movie for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2019)

Detective Pikachu and Aladdin are the two best summer movies so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Gledania (Jun 30, 2019)

I slept  in the middle of the film.


4/10 film.


Rukia said:


> Detective Pikachu and Aladdin are the two best summer movies so far.


 

Aladdin >>>>>>> DP


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 1, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> this movie was also better than Avatar


 no way,



Gledania said:


> I slept  in the middle of the film.
> 
> 
> 4/10 film.
> ...


I havent been impressed by a summer lineup since 2015, and that year had a lot of shilled mediocre movies like Jurassic World and TFA. I wonder if 2020 will change that but I doubt it IMO.


----------

